# Killington 03.13.2014



## WoodCore (Mar 13, 2014)

I was watching this storm for a few days and took today off from work to get at the goods, wherever they may be!  Was originally hoping for a major Vulcan deposit on Magic Mtn but that really didn't happen so a new game plan had to be developed. The drive up on Wednesday evening was extremely depressing!! It rained, it poured and then it poured harder. Basically drove up in a deluge and never saw a transition to snow. When I arrived in Ludlow around 9pm the precipitation had just started to switch back to snow and the 5" on the ground from earlier in the day had become water logged and primed to freeze solid. Was definitely rethinking my decision to head north and somewhat depressed that I had wasted a vacation day.  

Regardless, woke up first thing and assessed the conditions. Listening to the wind howl, I was perplexed and didn't think any lifts would run! We took a chance on Killington and were rewarded with perhaps the best day of the season! 25" of blower on a Thursday in March, Score!!

Skied from 9:30 until 4pm and made are way around a ton of terrain. Regardless of your choice everything was simply amazing. The snow was deep in the woods, ridiculously deep and we spent much of our time there! Chop-Chop held some of the most memorable turns but, the plethora of other trees skied were equally as good. 

 Even the trails were amazing! Can't remember making turns down Killington's signature runs in better conditions. Escapade, Dipper, Fiddle and others skied without a hint of scratch. Even hit up a couple butter your bread runs in the    
south ridge area! 

Epic Day!!!!



Here's some pics.......


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet report. I've heard Killington skies well on a powder day.
Looked pretty crowded too


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 13, 2014)

What, no pics of Jim Cantore? He earned some turns on Superstar this morning prior to opening. He looked pretty good, he's an avid skier, wonder if he's an AZ member?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow, those conditions tempt even billski to venture a trip to the Big K!


----------



## 180 (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazing 2 days! Cantore was a great guy and skier.


----------



## Euler (Mar 14, 2014)

I was there as wll on the 13th..simply unbelievable.  Snow was literally knee deep in many places.  Run after run after run, my daughter and I would stop, panting at the bottom to say "That might have been one of the best runs of my life!"   We skied Pico in the AM...I'll probably have some pix later...then K in the PM...At Killington we skiied Powerline, then found squeezeplay woods and my daughter chose to ski that three times in a row!...headed back to K-! thinking we were done and saw the lift attendant motioning us into the line to get one more run in at 4:00 exactly...finished the two days with a phenomenal Double Dipper.  Best ski trip of my life!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 14, 2014)

Sweet! Looks a lot like Plattekill did after the Feb 13 storm. Even better. I can't wait to head up there on Tuesday night. Hopefully it will still be great. I hear there is more to come and I'm hoping that the Wed-Thursday event that is forecast is white, not wet! I'm praying that the elevation will be our friend. 

I'm assuming they will be grooming a lot in the meantime.  I know that's a dirty word for many here but my daughter and I like some groomers. 

A few years ago we drove up in similar conditions...Rain all the way up, even through Rutland. Then as we hit the mountain it changed to snow. Snowed all night too. So you never know what you'll get when you head up the mountain. Can't base it on what's down in the valley.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice pics WC! Mon-Tues for me should be pretty bumpy by then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euler (Mar 14, 2014)

Even yesterday there were some sweet groomers available.  You'll love it!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 14, 2014)

They said on their report that they would be grooming mostly greens and blues and blacks like Outer Limits, Superstar and Cascade. My daughter will be very happy. I don't mind some powder thrown up my way and can handle it but she just freaks out and starts yelling about "why they don't groom the mountain?". :lol: 

Fortunately she's a good sport and when I get the itch to ride blacks we'll split up for awhile and meet later. I can't tell you how many times she's waited for me at the Superstar chair shaking her head. I'll get her down it someday.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2014)

they're talking about more precip for later next week:razz:
That would be way over the top if it played out!


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2014)

I am sold!  I will have to gamble and see what this weekend brings at Killington.  Hope the crowds are not too crazy!  I went to school with Jim Cantore while at LSC.  He got me shit faced at our graduation party at mid Burke lodge!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 14, 2014)

billski said:


> they're talking about more precip for later next week:razz:
> That would be way over the top if it played out!




They are talking Wednesday-Friday. Hopefully white, not wet!


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 14, 2014)

Shaping up to be a great spring there I think.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 14, 2014)

What I don't get is why, with daylight lasting until 6:30 pm, they STILL close the lifts at 4pm. They should keep them open now until at least 5pm now that we have the extra hour of daylight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> What I don't get is why, with daylight lasting until 6:30 pm, they STILL close the lifts at 4pm. They should keep them open now until at least 5pm now that we have the extra hour of daylight.


  Some hills will they have in the past.


----------



## lerops (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been trying to stay away from the TRs, but couldn't resist anymore. 

Looks great!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 14, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> What I don't get is why, with daylight lasting until 6:30 pm, they STILL close the lifts at 4pm. They should keep them open now until at least 5pm now that we have the extra hour of daylight.



I thought the same thing after skiing Gore Thursday afternoon, lots of Sunshine left after 4. I would've appreciated another hour, or two.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, it's not like we don't pay enough!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> What I don't get is why, with daylight lasting until 6:30 pm, they STILL close the lifts at 4pm. They should keep them open now until at least 5pm now that we have the extra hour of daylight.





Cornhead said:


> I thought the same thing after skiing Gore Thursday afternoon, lots of Sunshine left after 4. I would've appreciated another hour, or two.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2





Wavewheeler said:


> Yeah, it's not like we don't pay enough!



Holy Christ, skiing is great & you guys are still complaining.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Holy Christ, skiing is great & you guys are still complaining.



No complaints...we just want MORE skiing! :lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Well Mon. to Fri. this week was great in VT. I got stuck local at Killington/Pico. It didn't suck.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> They said on their report that they would be grooming mostly greens and blues and blacks like Outer Limits, Superstar and Cascade. My daughter will be very happy. I don't mind some powder thrown up my way and can handle it but she just freaks out and starts yelling about "why they don't groom the mountain?". :lol:
> 
> Fortunately she's a good sport and when I get the itch to ride blacks we'll split up for awhile and meet later. I can't tell you how many times she's waited for me at the Superstar chair shaking her head. I'll get her down it someday.



Your daughter would have loved Mon.-Tues. before the storm. Everything was groomed. Even Escapade, North Star, Great Bear & Vertigo top to bottom. Plus other trails like OL, Ovation & Double Dipper just to mention a few. The only trails I saw ungroomed were lower Royal Flush & Conclusion. Lower Royal Flush was closed, don't know about Conclusion.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 15, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Your daughter would have loved Mon.-Tues. before the storm. Everything was groomed. Even Escapade, North Star, Great Bear & Vertigo top to bottom. Plus other trails like OL, Ovation & Double Dipper just to mention a few. The only trails I saw ungroomed were lower Royal Flush & Conclusion. Lower Royal Flush was closed, don't know about Conclusion.



Sounds a lot like what I experienced at Hunter last week. I guess we'll have to "make do" with that 2 feet of extra snow that fell last Wednesday and Thursday.  

Whatever is there, I'm looking forward to skiing on it.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 16, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Holy Christ, skiing is great & you guys are still complaining.




You're not surprised, are you? I think a shift in operating hours in the Spring makes sense. Allow things to soften up after chilly nights, take advantage of longer daylight in the afternoon, no added expense to the resorts. Now, get the Hell off my lawn!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> You're not surprised, are you? I think a shift in operating hours in the Spring makes sense. Allow things to soften up after chilly nights, take advantage of longer daylight in the afternoon, no added expense to the resorts. Now, get the Hell off my lawn!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I agree with the later close in the spring.  A couple of areas in VT. have been doing it for several years & I assume they'll do it again this year. Sugarbush usually switches to 10am to 5pm weekday & 9am to 5pm weekend operating hours but I don't think they do it until later, maybe another week or so. Killington last year switched to a 5pm close also but I don't think they adjusted opening times if I recall correctly so there was added expense for the resort. I might be wrong. There may be other areas that switched to a later closing time also but I don't recall.


----------



## slatham (Mar 16, 2014)

I was there too, and had also planned for Thursday to be a Magic day. Kmart was awesome. And I was very surprised that other than stage 2 of the skyship, ALL lifts ran! Sugarbush had Mt Ellen fully closed and a good part of Lincoln too. Luckily Friday was a planned day at Sugarbush and Mt Ellen was untouched!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 16, 2014)

slatham said:


> Sugarbush had Mt Ellen fully closed and a good part of Lincoln too. Luckily Friday was a planned day at Sugarbush and Mt Ellen was untouched!



Kind of the reason I chose Pico over K on Thurs. Pico is closed Tues.-Wed. so all that snow that fell Wed. into Thurs. was untouched Thurs. morning. I did ski K Wed. in the all day snow & then again on Fri. for beautiful packed powder conditions.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 17, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington last year switched to a 5pm close also but I don't think they adjusted opening times if I recall correctly so there was added expense for the resort. I might be wrong. There may be other areas that switched to a later closing time also but I don't recall.



Right now Killington is still on their winter schedule. Would love for them to be open until 5pm. They can delay the opening until 10. It's warmer and I don't mind the extra hour to sleep and eat breakfast. I don't like getting up early and at 4 I still want more skiing.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great report, looks stellar


----------

